# Lovebird Regurgitating



## *Echo (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I've had my lovebird Kuzco since the end of March and he's very attached to me. He's by himself from 9-5, but I play with him all evening and all weekend and this seems to work well for him. However, lately when I come home, as soon as I start talking to him, he starts trying to feed me. I know he's doing this out of love, and I appreciate the effort, but is this detrimental to his mental health in anyway? I thought I knew about regurgitation, but the internet has mixed opinions about allowing it to happen and since it's not a toy he's in love with, I can't just take it away. I try and distract him with a toy, but he goes back to preening me and trying to feed me. Is this okay?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are Kuzco's flockmate and since he's alone a good portion of the day he wants to let you know he loves you and is taking care of you. I don't think it's anything to worry about.

Peachy generally greets me every morning by trying to feed me and tells me "good-night" the same way. He frequently tries to feed me during the day and if I can't distract him I just have a tissue ready to wipe off the "meal" when he's finished. *


----------



## *Echo (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha that's so funny that he does it every morning and evening!

I feel bad that he's alone so long in the day, but he has the budgies for company, I keep everyone's cage doors open (he and the budgies get on really well), and it's only temporary. Good to know it's not anything serious. I don't want him to get overbonded and start hating on himself and plucking when I'm gone.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kuzco has his budgie friends to keep him company so I'm sure he'll be fine. 

I wish Peachy got along with my budgies but he doesn't want anything to do with any birds.

Peachy's definitely a "people bird" and only wants his Momma. *


----------



## *Echo (Apr 10, 2012)

The budgies mostly ignore kuzco. If he gets pushy with them at all, they just fly somewhere else and he gets bored of that game soon enough.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

